# Which tires do you like for plowing?



## countrydoc

I've been away from the site for a while, now that the leaves are turning and I am putting in the firewood, its time to start making the truck ready for winter...

I may need new tires, and am wondering what folks here like for plowing performance. I run a 2001 Chevy 2500 HD with an 8' Fisher (wish I got a 9', learned a LOT about pushing out the edges last winter). I plow a 1/3 mile private gravel road and an 80' paved driveway that has a pretty steep slope down from the road to the garage. I am in Maine, which means ice is the real enemy.

I made it through last winter with older Cooper Discoverer AT tires that came on the truck. They are 265/75/16's, but the stock tires for this truck were 245's. I tried chains once last winter, and learned all about how chains can rip a brake line apart, so I would rather avoid the need for chains this winter.

I do very little highway driving with this truck. I am thinking of getting a true winter tire such as the Blizzak. What kind of experience have people here had with winter tires for plowing? What brands and models do you like best? And do the 265's have any traction advantage over the 245's?


----------



## theplowmeister

Blizzaks are fantastic tires FOR snow and ice they dont wear well and have a mushy feel. The soft tread compound works greate in snow. I use them.


----------



## 04f250fisher

Im in the market for tires this year as well. I have 58k on my BFG rugged trails and i think im gonna try the BFG AT's anyone had good luck with them??


----------



## merrimacmill

04f250fisher;583619 said:


> Im in the market for tires this year as well. I have 58k on my BFG rugged trails and i think im gonna try the BFG AT's anyone had good luck with them??


The BFG's AT's are alright, but they wear kind of fast. I put some on last fall and here I am a year later and they're getting REAL low on tread. I'm going to get something else before winter starts.


----------



## bribrius

04f250fisher;583619 said:


> Im in the market for tires this year as well. I have 58k on my BFG rugged trails and i think im gonna try the BFG AT's anyone had good luck with them??


i run at's load e and i like them. they do seem to wear kind of fast and dont seem much good on ice.
If i was country doc i would go for a complete snow/ice tire since he doesnt take out the truck much other than plowing like the blizzaks.

My next set i might buy the at's again but im going to shop around more. Im thinking a off brand could save me some dollars and give me just as good a tire. For the money im not sure bfg ats are worth it and they arent actually a snow/ice tire anyway. I see people plowing in all seasons and wally world tires all the time.
I used to run General's (cant remember the type) simple blackwalls and thought they were great and made a little less for off road but havent seen them around latley.


----------



## bribrius

04f250fisher;583619 said:


> Im in the market for tires this year as well. I have 58k on my BFG rugged trails and i think im gonna try the BFG AT's anyone had good luck with them??


NOTE: While most BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO tires meet the industry's severe snow service requirements (and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol), selected tires do not. Tires not meeting the industry's severe snow service requirements are identified on the Sizes & Pricing page, as well as the Specs page with a "Not Rated For Severe Snow" notation to the immediate right of each applicable tire size


----------



## SnoFarmer

The bfg at ko is a very good tire in the snow and ice
but they are expensive and they do wear fast if you have a heavy plow and carry a lot of weight.

I have found that any tire with out a center rib with an open tread pattern short of a mud tire works the best as a plow truck tire.

Remember to add weight in the box this will improve traction + ballast.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

X2 on that one. the bfg's are what i run in the winter


----------



## F250 Boss v

*Green Diamond Tires*

Look up Green Diamond tires on the internet. I just bought a set of their Icelander AT's. It's a "real" snow tire, that you keep on year round. Do a serach here on "Green Diamond Tires" and see my previous post, -and posts that other have made. Good luck! -By the way prices at the dealers in Central New York State were much lower than their web site prices...


----------



## Flipper

COOPER M+S they are a studable tire, good wet, dry and snow traction, pretty good on ice, quiet and I get 40,000-50,000 on a set. You can get them in E range which any full size truck should run for plowing and they are usually a pretty fair price.


----------



## ukiekozak

*tires*

If youre looking for tires I suggest BFG all terrain ta/ko tires. They come with (extreme winter rating). Also may want to put some weight in the back of your truck. go with 245/75/16 the narrower the tire better for traction


----------



## powerjoke

merrimacmill;583640 said:


> The BFG's AT's are alright, but they wear kind of fast. I put some on last fall and here I am a year later and they're getting REAL low on tread. I'm going to get something else before winter starts.


i just bought a new set for the hummer and yeah they were expensive but......i got 60k out of the last set and still had several thousand miles in them ~35% remaining

they didnt get around to well and that rig weighs a bunch so i figured instead of the wife and 2 kid's being stuck in some ditch or snobank it may be wise to go ahead and put some new ones on.

i had a set of BFG M/T and i loved them.....in deep wet snow. and they were decent on ice too....they wore well etc.

i am going to put GoodYear silent armor's on my little salt truck this year.. the tire has a 40k mile guarantee on them

hop this helps

PJ


----------



## 04f250fisher

The more i read about the BFG AT's the more i read that they wear fast. I need something that is a good in snow but i can keep on all year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I prefer the black ones.


----------



## brad96z28

You guys really need to look into general grabber at2. Almost same patttern as bfg at ko but better and cost way less and work better. And is a true snow rated tire.


----------



## brad96z28

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...tnum=675QR6GRAT2OWL&fromCompare1=yes&place=54

ck them out


----------



## bribrius

brad96z28;584658 said:


> You guys really need to look into general grabber at2. Almost same patttern as bfg at ko but better and cost way less and work better. And is a true snow rated tire.


thanks. that what i couldnt remember. (look above at previous post.)


----------



## Michael M

Cooper Discoverer M + S best tires on the market. I ran them last winter without studs.


----------



## Flipper

Finally someone else using Coopers. I'm at a loss as to why all these guys run BFGs.


----------



## Milwaukee

Sure good info but sorry to be off topic.

What good tires and will last for long time it for F250 with 8'6 plow so I don't want him keep spin with those tires that have name look like spanish name.

But I have tracker 2 on my truck I say it good in snow but poor in mud or wet grass it would spin so easy that you need try moving without spin to get stuck in mud. Old tires I used to have is maxxis mudder it was worse! if you park in yard where snow. When it melt then it get cold again you get stuck there. I got stuck so bad I try 4x4 and turn steering left and right until it start bite snow . That was nearby scare if I get stuck there with 10 miles away gas station plus no cell phone signal and outside is very cold plus it get dark fast.

It hard to pick tires that you want mud and snow. Plus they are cost expense like $180 for 1 tires since tracker 2 are $110 for 1 tires.


----------



## Lawn Tech LLC.

I run Pro Comp Extreme MT on my 02 Ford Dually and love them. I run 315/75/16 and have not had any problems in the snow at all plowing. I have 45,000 miles on them and still have plenty of tread for this winter. I do rotate them every 6-7000 miles.

Lawn Tech LLC


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flipper;584805 said:


> Finally someone else using Coopers. I'm at a loss as to why all these guys run BFGs.


I love the Coopers, they're great.

happy?


----------



## Flipper

Thanks Mark

HAHA

Seriously though I feel the BFGs are just overpriced and wear too fast.


----------



## camconcrete

try some Mastercraft Courser CT. They are a good all around tire all year round, good in mud and in snow and even don't do bad on ice. They have a relatively open tread pattern that doesn't fill up and they wear good. I had a set of BFG rugged trails when i bought the truck and they wore good but the treads didn't clean at all. I also had a set of buckshot maxxis mudders and they were awesome but they are only 25-30000 mile tires and are loud as s**t.


----------



## Flipper

Just for the record, I got a price of $145/tire mounted and balanced for stock size Cooper M+S for my new to me 99 F350 today.


----------



## countrydoc

I was on Coopers last winter, the snowiest winter in Maine that anyone under 40 can remember. They were used and came with the truck. I bought the truck used from a dealer, and it had mismatched tires (and several other problems that I had to get them to fix), so they threw on this set of used tires that are a little bigger than stock. They had 1/2 tread or less. I used plenty of ballast and I only got stuck once. That was in the spring when I was screwing around and not paying attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Flipper;584990 said:


> Thanks Mark
> 
> HAHA
> 
> Seriously though I feel the BFGs are just overpriced and wear too fast.


I have a set of the BFG's on my truck for non-winter use, guess I'll find out. I did get a set on my Jeep last winter and should have a long time ago. But seriously, the Coopers are an awesome tire on snow or ice. I have 3 trucks with extra rims and use the Coopers in the winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Flipper;584990 said:


> Seriously though I feel the BFGs are just overpriced and wear too fast.


They are $$ and do but they do work very well when new but they kind of wear out fast.
It sames that the heaver your truck the faster your tires will wear out.

I need a new set ot tires too and I agree the bfg's have priced them selves out of the running.
But if money is no object..


----------



## PhantomRacer

on my 2wd 1500 chevy, I ran all seasons with chains, then got snows (without chains/studs). The snows were far better than the chains were. Even with some of the heavy snow we got, the chevy and snowbear were unstoppable with the all seasons (bizzak for truck)

Have the general at2 on my land rover. Work quite well, but not as good as dedicated snow tires.


----------



## brad96z28

SnoFarmer;585606 said:


> They are $$ and do but they do work very well when new but they kind of wear out fast.
> It sames that the heaver your truck the faster your tires will wear out.
> 
> I need a new set ot tires too and I agree the bfg's have priced them selves out of the running.
> But if money is no object..


Exaclty why u go with the general grabber at2 . Almost the same as bfg, but better and cheaper.


----------



## JeepTJ

I run Dean Wintermaster Plus studded snow tires on my Jeep Cherokee. They are an off-brand Cooper tire and very similar to the Cooper Discoverer M+S. This past winter had the worst conditions in my part of New Hampshire in many decades. We had over 10 feet of snow in a very small geographic location. I ran my snow tires all summer long, because my street tires needed replacing, the snows had over 40K miles on them and I was too cheap to buy new summer tires, when I will need new snows. (Studs are allowed on streets all year long in NH, but I couldn't travel to Maine!!) You should look into the Dean Wintermaster brand of Cooper tire or the Dean Wintercat Radial SST studded snow tire (may have replaced the Wintermaster in larger sizes). Try here for a look-see: http://www.vulcantire.com/wintcatssts_s.htm

Fran


----------



## sechracer

I ran cooper Discoverer LT 8ply on my GMC last winter. They did ok, but I still slid around.... I just put on a off brand 285/75/16 MT 8ply on it.... Will see how they do.


----------



## MileHigh

Flipper;583990 said:


> COOPER M+S they are a studable tire, good wet, dry and snow traction, pretty good on ice, quiet and I get 40,000-50,000 on a set. You can get them in E range which any full size truck should run for plowing and they are usually a pretty fair price.


Thats what I'm using...great traction.


----------



## Enzo

what about the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor tire? I am also looking for tires on my 02 F250.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How about round ones?


----------



## Mick

Flipper;584805 said:


> Finally someone else using Coopers. I'm at a loss as to why all these guys run BFGs.


Cooper Discoverer M&S here, too. Put a set on the one ton. Ran them for five winters. Sold the one ton; kept the Coopers. Put them on the new 3/4 ton last winter, but they were really too small. Just sold them today and still have over 1/2 tread depth.


----------



## ducatirider944

Eldorado Trailcutter M/T made by Cooper. Hands down the best tire I have EVER put on a truck. Great mileage 50k+, Great in the mud and snow, even pretty good on ice, all the lugs have little slots for ice traction unlike most M/T tires that have big solid lugs that get the traction of a skidloader or tractor tire does on ice.

Bonus, they are about 25% less than Goodyear workhorses or BFG's


----------



## Grn Mtn

Mick;599024 said:


> Cooper Discoverer M&S here, too. Put a set on the one ton. Ran them for five winters. ...


 Mick, the gravel must make your tires last that long, I only got 3 years on mine, but i did run them all year long and it was all pavement.



countrydoc;585514 said:


> I was on Coopers last winter,...


 yes but you weren't running cooper discoverer M+S. Big difference between them. The M+S is really for ice, that is why it has sips upon sips. a mud tire is good in feet of snow but they tend not to have good ice traction because of a low amount of siping.

the cooper discoverer M+S is also studdable and is a load "e" rated tire. I've run BFG's AT/Goodyear RTS and Michelin LTX, they just don't compare to the coop's M+S and they are all more expensive.


----------



## dieselboy

I run Discoverer S/T and i love them. agressive and self cleaning. can be studded as well.


----------



## red07gsxr

i have pro comp at on my truck. the best tires so far in the snow. they work very well. look into them. i got a set of 265's shipped for 550. o yea there e rated.


----------



## PicThePlowGuy

This will be my first winter plowing w/ BFG Mud Terrains. Not sure how they'll do, but they came on the F250 PSD when i bought it, and I really don't feel like swapping tires over just for plowing. On my other F250 I run the Goodyear Workhorse. I love those tires for plowing... load range E to handle the weight, and they didn't show any signs of wear in the front or the rear... and that truck is usually freighted pretty good.


----------



## theplowmeister

Mud tires SUCK for plowing. its the little corners (siping..seiping.. sieping, I cant spell it) that gives you traction on packed snow and ice. along with the tread compound. (according to BFG)


----------



## snyps

Cooper M&S are the best I have run in 8 years. They far outlast the BFG TA/KO's that I had and they are amazing espically when there is ice under the snow. Cheaper then the BFG's too, so you can't beat it...


----------



## Turkey

Cooper Discoverer ATR, I have 44,000 miles and 2 plowing seasons on them. I'd guess there just a little under half tread, plenty to make it through the plowing season.


----------



## jomofo

I'm going with studded cooper m+s... truck isn't going to get more than 5 miles away from the mountain anyway..


----------



## mkwl

powerjoke;584117 said:


> i just bought a new set for the hummer and yeah they were expensive but......i got 60k out of the last set and still had several thousand miles in them ~35% remaining
> 
> they didnt get around to well and that rig weighs a bunch so i figured instead of the wife and 2 kid's being stuck in some ditch or snobank it may be wise to go ahead and put some new ones on.
> 
> i had a set of BFG M/T and i loved them.....in deep wet snow. and they were decent on ice too....they wore well etc.
> 
> i am going to put GoodYear silent armor's on my little salt truck this year.. the tire has a 40k mile guarantee on them
> 
> hop this helps
> 
> PJ


I'd like to put the BFG Mud Terrains on my truck- how did they do plowing and on ice, how did they wear on highway driving?


----------



## Tomas090

I had those Green Diamonds on a Cherokee I used to just "play" in teh snow with

Incredible traction, especially on ice where the embedded carbide (Do any other tires use this) particles acted almost as well as studs, but are legal year round

Only problem I had was the ONLY Green Diamonds I could find were re caps and balancing them was near impossible

It took 3 returns before I could get a "Square" tire replaced :-(


----------



## 91AK250

i love my cooper M&S studded 31x10.50 on my daily driver









and on my plow truck i'm running BFG Trac Edge and they are Double studded 235/85 R16


----------



## RepoMan207

04f250fisher;583619 said:


> Im in the market for tires this year as well. I have 58k on my BFG rugged trails and i think im gonna try the BFG AT's anyone had good luck with them??


Absolutley....I have run them for years during the snow season. Fairly cheap tire too. I run Goodyear's Silent Armor during the off season. Just as rugged, but a quiter ride. A bit pricey though.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Tomas,
I have the Green Diamond Icelanders, I love 'em. They balanced up perfectly, in fact they now pre-balance them before they are sent out to the dealers. And they are 'remolded' tires not re-caps, it's a totally different process. Check out their web site greendiamond.com Thanks.


----------



## Tomas090

F250 Boss v;607892 said:


> Tomas,
> I have the Green Diamond Icelanders, I love 'em. They balanced up perfectly, in fact they now pre-balance them before they are sent out to the dealers. And they are 'remolded' tires not re-caps, it's a totally different process. Check out their web site greendiamond.com Thanks.


When I bought mine two yeara ago they apparently had not solved the balance issue, probably why they "pre balance" now

They certainly were/are the best traction short of studs I have seen.

The US Postal service uses them on their little 1/4 ton trucks with great success


----------



## Ford445

Cooper M&S man here. Myself and my entire family business (many plow trucks) have run the M&S since it's existence and probably wont run anything else. We have very good luck with them. I personally run mine year 'round and love them. I wish they were a little bit better mud tire, but they will do. 

JMHO


----------



## 02tundra

*tires*

im on my 3rd set of bfg a/t ko the last set i had lasted for 70,000 miles (mostly hwy) when rotated regulaly the hold up well but for icy conditions green diamond tires have carbide silica throughout the entire tread life


----------



## f250man

I love the BFGs all-terrain ko's but they only get about 70,000 on a set in 285s load range d but now they make the 285s in load range e so will see how they hold up this year and yes they are priceys.


----------



## mikelawtown

91AK250;607841 said:


> i love my cooper M&S studded 31x10.50 on my daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO SAY THESE ARE THE BEST TIRES TO USE OUT THERE..not loud(unless you stud)on the street and stick like velcro on winter roads..


----------



## 91AK250

mikelawtown;619442 said:


> 91AK250;607841 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love my cooper M&S studded 31x10.50 on my daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE TO SAY THESE ARE THE BEST TIRES TO USE OUT THERE..not loud(unless you stud)on the street and stick like velcro on winter roads..
> 
> 
> 
> i have to agree, they make my explorer stuck to the ground like its running superglue tires
Click to expand...


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think the biggest difference is if you run studs or not.
Studs can turn a good tire into a great tire.
:crying:we can't use studs in MN.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;619908 said:


> we can't use studs in MN.


Explains a lot.  :bluebounc


----------



## GMCjim

I've run the BFG ATs and MTs on my personal vehicles for years. I love them. The MTs are center siped and they do great on ice and in deep snow. On my work vehicle, I use Haakapelita tires and they are sticky on the ice. One of the best tires on ice I have ever used, but they are very soft and would not wear well year round.


----------



## Team_Arctic

i have run some line of cooper tire for years. i stand by cooper i thnk they make a very well valued tire on the plow rigs i have been using the cooper s/t or the stt the stt's were siped when i got them and i had the s/t siped before i put it on the truck


----------



## Detroitdan

I had a set of BFG ATs and hated them, they packed up with snow and were useless. Always amazes me how many people love them. Those coopers in above pic look awesome, an ideal snow/ice tire. I've always heard good things about Coopers. I had a set of off-brand all season tires from VIP, they were supposed to be made by either Cooper or Goodyear, I forget which. Lousy tire, was a load range E but rode like a softer tire, had no traction and were gone in two seasons, and I don't put a lot of miles on. 

Since I was so tired of spinning and beating my truck to get it unstuck, I went overboard and got the nastiest, most aggressive tires I could find in the oddball size I wanted-255/85/16. BFG makes an MT in that size, but too much money and I don't like the way they get loud as they wear. I bought Interco TrXus MTs, had some on a Jeep and loved them. So far I'm pretty impressed with the mileage I'm getting (I don't expect much anyway, never drive on the highway really) and the traction is phenomenal. I do a lot of dirt, gravel and generally off-road plowing so I needed something more aggressive. I know generally speaking mud tires suck in the snow, but a well designed tread pattern in a narrow tire are actually really good. The problem comes when you have a 14 inch wide Super Swamper with big smooth tread blocks that slide across everything. I couldn't be more pleased with my traction and the exceptionally quiet ride. I'd recommend them to anybody who wants a bada$$ looking tire that functions extremely well.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

R Cooper M + S leagal in S.E. WI? R these the same as Dean wintercat ? Would really like to get extra rim/tire combo for this plow season!

C.


----------



## Detroitdan

18lmslcsr;626234 said:


> R Cooper M + S leagal in S.E. WI? R these the same as Dean wintercat ? Would really like to get extra rim/tire combo for this plow season!
> 
> C.


are you asking if Cooper tires are legal in Wisconsin?

I don't think so, I think they were outlawed after the 1994 Battle of Green Bay


----------



## JeepTJ

18lmslcsr;626234 said:


> R Cooper M + S leagal in S.E. WI? R these the same as Dean wintercat ? Would really like to get extra rim/tire combo for this plow season!
> 
> C.


Cooper M+S on the Left, Dean Wintercat on the right.

Pretty darn close.

Fran


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Sry, meant r studs leagal?

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

The kinds on our tires! he he 

C.


----------



## cretebaby

18lmslcsr;630033 said:


> Sry, meant r studs leagal?
> 
> C.


Pretty sure they are not but who would notice


----------



## Detroitdan

Why wouldn't they be legal? Used to be you could only run them from November to May here, but I think they did away with that and you can run them all year now. I'll have to check into that. I would think Wisconsin of all places would allow studs. Shoot, isn't that where snow was invented?


----------



## JeepTJ

Detroitdan;630287 said:


> Why wouldn't they be legal? Used to be you could only run them from November to May here, but I think they did away with that and you can run them all year now. I'll have to check into that. I would think Wisconsin of all places would allow studs. Shoot, isn't that where snow was invented?


You can run studded tires in NH all year. They can't be run off-season in Maine, so I have to keep my Jeep out of that state during the summer.  (I live on the state line.) My summer tires were too worn to put back on this summer and my studded snows were on their way out also. I opted to run the snows this summer so I can get some new ones before the snow falls. I'm going to get the studded Wintercats, above.

Fran


----------



## Plow Man Jim

I have the BFG's KoAT's on my 95 Cherokee Auto. I'm hoping that they work out good here in Central Iowa.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Cooper Discoverer ATR's on my 06 f250. No complaints, nice quiet tire and they do well in the snow.


----------



## Gerry125

Puting a set of General's grabber at2 on my truck tomorrow,245/75/16 .


----------



## Gerry125

brad96z28;584658 said:


> You guys really need to look into general grabber at2. Almost same patttern as bfg at ko but better and cost way less and work better. And is a true snow rated tire.


Just so your post and i agree.


----------



## srg

my vote will have to go to the Blizzaks
great tire and gets me through in all situations


----------



## Malakas82

ive been running the yokohama geolander AT's II for 2 years now..i had the local discount tire sip them also where they run them through a machine and put thousands of little slits on the tread for better traction, my buddy put them on all his trucks for plowing and swears they are the best...

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...=2413399&SID=P-g13178-11-112008&AID=10398365&


----------



## bribrius

Gerry125;632530 said:


> Just so your post and i agree.


used to run them (genral grabbers). I was very happy with them. Might go back. Right now im running the bfg's but they are too expensive for my poor blood.


----------



## veggin psd

18lmslcsr;630033 said:


> Sry, meant r studs leagal?
> 
> C.


Nope. BUT, 9 cops out of ten would never look, and maybe 1 out of ten would even know what a studded radial looks like.

I used to run BFG Commercial Traction T/a's loaded with studs for cat hunting. Unbelievable difference.


----------



## Detroitdan

I know what a studded radial is. I must be 1 out of 10, I'm pretty special. However, I don't know what cat hunting is. Perhaps because we don't really hunt cats in my part of the country. It's just so darn easy, you put down a saucer of milk or a can of cat food and they come right up to you. Where's the challenge in that? And why would you need studded tires for it?



that was a joke, before anyone freaks out on me.


----------



## veggin psd

Um, that would be bobcats. A good tire is important at 3 am ten miles from nowhere on an logging road in remote northern WI, arshole deep in snow. In recent years, warm spells seem to make these two rutt trails get icy, and springs seems to flood water under the snow in the darndest places, usually up hill........

I stated 9 COPS out of 10......It seems that studded tires in this are have been extinct for so long that most would not recognize them.....JMO......


----------



## Detroitdan

I don't like studded tires only because of the irritating noise and the damage that they can do to nice pretty new driveways if you should spin. Granted, a pretty minor thing, but one less thing Ineed to hear about from a customer.


----------



## Topper

Firestone Destination M/T


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Yea,
Called the 5o (po po)(sher'f, state troopers) and they stated they are absolutely, unquivicably illegal in WI. So r chains of any form. Nuttin like nutering a guy.

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

By the way, i'm refering to stud's...the tire type.

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr

Has anyone tried these WinterForce tires?

C.


----------



## KarlG

+1 Coopers M&S studded.


----------



## 91AK250

18lmslcsr;645980 said:


> Has anyone tried these WinterForce tires?
> 
> C.


firestone winterforce?

if so yes, we have those...studded on my dads explorer and they are a good tire. we have had them since 2002 and they still work great.


----------



## TEX

did we ever get a good answer? i havent checked this thread in a while lol

for a 3/4 1 ton?


----------



## Detroitdan

TEX;647436 said:


> did we ever get a good answer? i havent checked this thread in a while lol
> 
> for a 3/4 1 ton?


no we just got 85 opinions


----------



## Buckhunter

Check out Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmour. I use them on my Dodge and couldn't be happier.

http://www.goodyeartires.com/goodye...a=Light+Truck&size=LT265/70R17/E&sidewall=OWL


----------



## ford6.9

Michael M;584778 said:


> Cooper Discoverer M + S best tires on the market. I ran them last winter without studs.


I think he is on to something, I have had 2 sets so far and was thinking about switching to something else this season but, was fearful of lack of traction issues. Which can sometimes become more expensive than good tires.


----------



## 06Sierra

I put Firestone Destination A/T's on my Sierra and the Wife's Yukon. They seem to do very well in all conditions.


----------



## Mad Dog

Flipper;584805 said:


> Finally someone else using Coopers. I'm at a loss as to why all these guys run BFGs.


 ben running cooper m+s since about 1999. haven't really seen anything that will give the same traction and wear for the money. my tire guy told me 2 weeks ago that a new set for my '05 2500HD LT245/75R -16 are going to be $113 mounted & balanced (yeah that's why I go to him!) i was gonna' run SST, but he(and the cooper tire chart) said they wouldn't be as good in the snow. For countrydoc - if you use chains put them on tight and run bungee cords or a regular chain tensioner on them. I also don't run them on the road any farther than I have to .... but the coopers seem to be fine especially when new. i usually only run them 2 winters and then they become my summer tires. that rotations seems to work great for me. My driveway is about 500 feet long and in the summer we have to use 4WD to get up ... steep. but this is only my opinion /experience.


----------



## magik235

I have been satified with my 31 X 10.5 BF Goodrich Rugged Trails. I plow 800+ feet of gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## pelletman

I've generally run Michelin LTX M&S's and been pretty happy in all types of weather performance. But they are expensive and I hate to give money to the Fwench. So I think I'm going Cooper next time. They last about 80K in regular street use too. They are also quiet


----------



## wildbl1500

On my old '97 Ram 1500, I ran BFG T/A KOs for a while and they were good for year round, but did pack with snow pretty badly while plowing. It makes for a squirrely ride as you're pulling out of a driveway...

The last year I had the truck (230,000 miles) I had Cooper Discoverer S/Ts for the winter and ATS for the summer- they were very very good. 

With my current truck, a 3/4 ton, I needed Load Range E and a 17" rim. I saw a good deal on Wild Spirit TXR IIs at VIP last season. They are excellent and can be studded (mine aren't though). I run them year round and they are reasonably quiet on the highway and have great traction in the loose snow.


----------



## Mike N

Years ago I ran Buckshot Radial Mudders on my 79 Chevy K20. Best tires I ever had for plowing. 

My 98 Z71 has Goodyear Wrangler MT/R's that work well, just not as well as the Buckshots did.


----------



## snow tender

I had coopers on my old plow truck and had good luck with them. The last two trucks had new tires when i bought them and haven't needed to buy tires until this year. I will be buying the copper M&S or the ST.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

BF Goodrich Rugged Trails T/A are the original tires on my truck and they work extremely well. I have no traction issues whatsoever in any conditions. It always amazes me when I have to plow this one driveway that's short and steep...I have no room to get any headway speed so I just turn in and drive up the steep drive and drop the plow and backdrag. No matter whether there's 2" or a foot, these tires get the job done for me. I will buy the same again.


----------



## F250 Boss v

*Green diamond icelanders*

Well I can now say I have used the Green Diamond Icelanders for plowing and on ice, -and I have a solid base of slippery ice due to the freeze thaw cycles and rain/snow/sleet we have had. The are great on dry roads. wet roads, snow covered roads, and anything in between. The traction is similar to having studs when on ice, but like not having studs when on dry roads. I'm glad I took a chance to try these tires out. They really work well in my application. -It did take awhile for the tires to break in (wear) and for the embedded granules to begin to show, like 1,500 miles.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

CarCrazed4Life;669813 said:


> I was going to say in a 285/70/17, Load E tires aren't available, but Load D are.
> 
> Tires I've heard good things about:
> Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor Pro Grade
> Firestone Destination AT
> Bridestone Dueler AT Revo
> 
> I personally think the wrangler does better in deep mud and snow as well as ice. The Firestone was an all around better tire for daily use. The Bridestone wasn't bad either. However, the Bridgestone comes with a 50k mileage warranty. Sears Auto matches TR's prices Shipped, and when they wear out, the pro-rate the mileage back and I get credit towards new tires.
> 
> I picked the Goodyears because of the tough sidewall and tread, and quiet ride. Besides I figured those snow flake mountain symbols aren't given freely, and if they are reserved for winter tires and are on this tire, thats a good thing.


I wrote the above in another thread not to long ago. I still stick buy what I normally see as the 3 major tires I've seen reommended time and time again for Strictly All-Season Tires.

When you get into dedicated Winter tires I think no one tire is better, because the selection of winter tires in your size is most likely going to be narrow. And afterall they are also probably not available with Load Rating D/E which is important for me. Lastly, we chose dedicated winters which meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol as a test of ultimate winter capabilities, but one All-Season On/Off Road Terrain Tire does this, and thats the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors:









http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+SilentArmor


----------



## brad96z28

CarCrazed4Life;690131 said:


> I wrote the above in another thread not to long ago. I still stick buy what I normally see as the 3 major tires I've seen reommended time and time again for Strictly All-Season Tires.
> 
> When you get into dedicated Winter tires I think no one tire is better, because the selection of winter tires in your size is most likely going to be narrow. And afterall they are also probably not available with Load Rating D/E which is important for me. Lastly, we chose dedicated winters which meet the industry's severe snow service requirements and are branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol as a test of ultimate winter capabilities, but one All-Season On/Off Road Terrain Tire does this, and thats the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+SilentArmor


The grabbers come in an e ply in my size and are severe now rated and are less money ! Ihave never had good luck with tire wear with good year tires,they always wear out way to fast.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

brad96z28;690251 said:


> The grabbers come in an e ply in my size and are severe now rated and are less money ! Ihave never had good luck with tire wear with good year tires,they always wear out way to fast.


You are correc that the new Grabbers AT2 are available in E Ply, not all tires are suites for severe weather use. However the popular sizes are. They are also another great alternative IMO, but not stocked at many local retailers as much as goodyear, bridgestone, firestone, and michelin are. That said, they also have a decent treadwear warranty.

I've never met the treadwear on any of my tires, but I do get prorated and get a decent chunk back for them towards a new set. Thats enough to make me happy. I used 35k out of 50k snd got close to $70/tire back. Thats enough savings for me!


----------



## Detroitdan

A lot has to do with what type of driving/plowing you do. If you are plowing parking lots that are flat and level and smooth, you can probably get away with a lot less grip than if you're doing a bunch of hilly residentials. I happen to have a lot of offroad plowing that I do, initially I thought my big heavy one ton with a locker wouldn't need anything super aggressive, but I was wrong. I could plow most all the paved stuff, and most of the gravel drives as long as they were flat and hardpacked. But as soon as I got into any situations where it was rough, uneven or steep my all season type tires were useless. Particularly if I got it hung up in the least. Stuff one tire into a snowbank and I was stuck. Never had to get pulled out, but I had to pound it back and forth until I freed it. Now with my 255/85 TrXus MTs I can pretty much go anywhere. I actually moved some big snowbanks back for a lady who couldn't see to leave her driveway, after her regular plow guy stacked it like that. So I drove over and through them onto her lawn, I'm talking 6 foot high snowbanks. Kept thinking I was going to get stuck but every time I put it in reverse it just backed right out. I've actually got so much confidence in the truck now with these tires that I worry I'll bury it just because of the overconfidence, but so far I haven't been able to. It really is a tank.
The downside to MT tires is supposed to be that they aren't as good on slippery roads. Maybe a regular Swamper, but these are great. I doubt that they will last as long as a Michelin or a Silent Armor, but I've never been able to get much miles out of a tire anyway, I tend to be hard on them. I've got about 10k on them and they look great still.


----------

